# Hochseeangeln auf Usedom??



## Torskfisk (17. April 2007)

Moin moin,#h 

mich wird es im Mai für ca. 3 Wochen nach Heringsdorf verschlagen und ich würde dort gern zum Hochseeangeln fahren.

Gibt es dort eventuell vor Ort Kutter oder kleinere (führerscheinfreie) Boote zu mieten???#c 

Das Nächste was ich gefunden hab´wär sonst erst in Stralsund, da die Kutter in Wolgast scheinbar nur in die Boddengewässer fahren und dort auf Hecht bzw. Hering angeln???

Wollt doch dort aber gern mich mal auf Dorsch versuchen!#6 

Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit in Polen, wär ja nich so weit???


----------



## Fehlerteufel (17. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Usedom??*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Moin moin,#h
> 
> mich wird es im Mai für ca. 3 Wochen nach Heringsdorf verschlagen und ich würde dort gern zum Hochseeangeln fahren.
> 
> ...


hallo torsk,
ich bin alle 4 wochen auf usedom da meine schwiegereltern da wohnen.
ich hab dort bisher noch nichts über kutter in erfahrung bringen können.kleinboote kannst du soweit ich weiß in kölpinsee und in peenemünde mieten,wobei du mit den booten aus peenemünde nur im peenestrom angeln kannst,da alles was rund um die peenemündung noch mienengebiet ist.
wenn du ganz schlau bist und nicht weit fahren willst erkundigst du dich mal über polnische kutter die von swinemünde aus fahren...ist wohl auch ganz lustig habe ich mir sagen lassen.
in bansin gibt es auch noch einen fischer zu dem du mal kontakt aufnehmen könntest.
wenn das wetter total ostsee-untauglich ist fahre nach ückeritz zum forellenpuff ...ist sehr fängig dort...
falls noch fragen sind schreib einfach!!!!
gruß klaus|wavey:


----------



## Torskfisk (18. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Usedom??*

@ Fehlerteufel

Schönen Dank für die prompte und konkrete Auskunft.:m 

Das mit den polnischen Kuttern hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, da ich eigentlich keine Lust hatte direkt an der Ostsee zu sein und fast 200 km zu fahren#q 

Nur da hab ich noch keine Info´s gefunden.
Werd ich dann mit nem Besuch des Hafens dort verbinden.
Eventuell lohnt es sich ja auch die dann in die Kutterliste aufzunehmen, mal sehen.

Falls einer noch mehr Info´s hat über Usedom oder polnische Kutter nur her damit #h


----------



## Torskfisk (25. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Usedom??*

Muss das Thema doch nochmal hochholen.......#h 

Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit polnischen Kuttern?#c 

Oder eventuell Infos zu dem Fischer in Bansin?


----------



## alf1955 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln auf Usedom??*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hallo torsk,
> ich bin alle 4 wochen auf usedom da meine schwiegereltern da wohnen.
> ich hab dort bisher noch nichts über kutter in erfahrung bringen können.kleinboote kannst du soweit ich weiß in kölpinsee und in peenemünde mieten,wobei du mit den booten aus peenemünde nur im peenestrom angeln kannst,da alles was rund um die peenemündung noch mienengebiet ist.
> wenn du ganz schlau bist und nicht weit fahren willst erkundigst du dich mal über polnische kutter die von swinemünde aus fahren...ist wohl auch ganz lustig habe ich mir sagen lassen.
> ...


 
Hallo Klaus.

Auch ich hätte gern weitere Info´s zu den polnischen Kuttern oder zum Fischer.

Ich fahre auch gern mal nur für einen Tag von Hamburg nach Usedom. Ich finde es da einfach super schön. Wenn man da jetzt auch noch mal zum Angeln kann, wird es sicher noch besser. |supergri 
Achso, ich habe noch eine Frage. Wie ist es mit der Angelei im Achterwasser? Darf man und was beisst? #c 

Gruß an alle #h 
Peter


----------

